# Looking for DTG reseller to do Baby Blankets, Shower Curtains, etc.



## lcstritt (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm looking for the reseller that people are using to print their baby blankets, shower curtains, etc. 
For example: https://www.etsy.com/listing/126689023/personalized-baby-blanket-monogrammed?ref=shop_home_active_24

(that is not my shop - but I want something similar to this for mine). I will do my own design, of course. 

Thanks!
Lindsey

p.s. I've looked at ink garden (just wondering if there's a reseller program with better pricing).


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

lcstritt said:


> I'm looking for the reseller that people are using to print their baby blankets, shower curtains, etc.


You probably need a sublimation printer rather than a DTG print company.


----------

